# I NEED Piaggio Vespa Ciao Parts ~ Any Leads On Parts,Sources,etc GREATLY APPRECIATED



## AFMER (Dec 18, 2014)

So if ANYONE can help, please contact me asap!...
...I'd like to keep it,but due to a move will be posting it for sale and would like to have it running nicely as it doesn't need very much at all with only 500 original,garaged miles.
Thanks All


----------

